# memory foam pad,,,queen size



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

posting for a friend. queen size memory foam pad,would be good for RV or cut in 1/2 for ,,2 single bed rolls...only used maybe 4 or 5 times he says,bought for girlfriend..girlfriend no longer,thats why its for sale 50 bucks.located dixie farm rd area...please leave a contact number if interested,his schedule is hectic,,thanks


----------

